# free mac defrag software



## dannyn

is theyre any free defrag software out there for the mac?
Thanks
Danny


----------



## VegasACF

It is not needed in OS X. Is that what you are using?


----------



## dannyn

yes.. and it is needed
i need it for bootcamp


----------



## Headrush

dannyn said:


> yes.. and it is needed
> i need it for bootcamp


You can still use the Windows included defrag app.


----------



## dannyn

cant
http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/670121-boot-camp.html


----------



## Headrush

Ah I see. It's not for Windows in bootcamp, its to reduce the HFS partition so you can make a partition for Windows.

Can't say I've used free or commercial defrag apps on OSX but you could do it if you have an extra external HD. Do you?


----------



## dannyn

yes i have an external hd... but i don't see what good that would do.
i have parellels installed so i thought that mabey i could use the windows defrag software and defrag it that way.


----------



## Headrush

dannyn said:


> yes i have an external hd... but i don't see what good that would do.
> i have parellels installed so i thought that mabey i could use the windows defrag software and defrag it that way.


No using defrag in Parallels will not work.

The external HD would help because some cloning apps like CloneTool Hatchery do a file level clone. (So partition sizes can be different.) When the data is written to the destination it is written "tight" at beginning of partition. So you could copy to a backup, and then copy the backup back to the original HD and be all set.

(As a safety measure you can usually boot the USB/Firewire backup and run the OS from it to verify all is good before touching the original HD)


----------

